# Getting rid of sign writing "ghosting"



## vwt6man (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi all, new member here so please be gentle!
I'm selling my VW T5.1 panel van in march, it's my work van and has been sign written.
The plan is to convert it into a camper prior to selling it, provided that I can get rid of the sign writing "ghosting" that it currently has.

I bought a silverline machine polisher off fleabay and some Farecla red waffle pads, in conjunction with Farecla G3 finishing compound, and spent a couple of hours on it this afternoon.
The results were pretty good, I've now got a lovely swirl free, glossy finish, but the ghosting is still present albeit much reduced.

Is there anything I can do to get rid of the ghosting completely or am I stuck with it? Should I be using a different product or pad?

I was thinking about giving it another go next weekend anyway, but would appreciate any advice offered!

If I can't get rid of the ghosting I'll probably sell it as it is, I don't want to spend a fortune on the conversion and then struggle to sell it for what I would want for it.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

How long has the vinyl been on the vehicle as I have found that all vinyls are different and some seem to etch the paint !!!!!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Depending on how the long the sign writing has been on it will have protected the paint underneath it from the sun and UV rays and even machining polishing the whole car may not get the 100% perfect finish you desire.

Be careful just how much polishing with compounds you do as you need to make sure yo don´t burn through the paint.


----------



## vwt6man (Jan 3, 2016)

The van is 4 years old and is pure grey so not metallic if that makes any difference.
I might give it another go with the G3, someone on the T5 forum suggested using different grades of cutting compound, but as a DIYer that's a bridge too far for me!
Initially I was planning on getting a local body shop to do it, but they were quoting £200-300 with no guarantee of it working.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

As it happens, Larry Kosilla just posted a video about removing pinstripes from some vintage Porsche (nice work if you can get it!) but the comment he made at the end is that the writing on top causes the paint underneath to expand and contract in the sun differently, and as a result the logo is still visible even when the paint is gone.

Short of wet-sanding the thing I don't think there's much else you can do - and as has been mentioned, you run the risk of going right through the clearcoat...


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Not sure on your pads but the red pads i have a re finishing pads. If you have a pad that has a bit more cut i would try that with your finishing compound and test to see if you have more look.

Also bear in mind that some of the work and comments you hear and see are from guys that do this for a living and are very good at what they do. Your average DIY detailer may not be able to achieve the same level of results. Make sure you are working within your skill set and also be very careful that you don´t go mad and burn through the paint and clear coat trying to achieve perfection.

What in terms of pads and compounds/polishes do you have in your posession as there may be a combo that you already have but haven´t thought of


----------



## vwt6man (Jan 3, 2016)

In terms of compounds all I have is the G3 fine finish.
Pads wise I've got the farecla red waffle as specced on their youtube video, in the machine polisher box there were 3 flat pads, labelled soft, medium and hard but haven't used these yet.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

any pictures of the pads mate it may help? What brand if any are they? if all you have is the fine finish i would use than and work you way up through the pads starting with soft and then medium and then hard and see what works best. But do be careful as the more you go at it the more paint you are taking off.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

G3 is quite an aggressive polish so be very careful !!!!!


----------



## vwt6man (Jan 3, 2016)

Finished work mega late tonight so not had to chance to take photos of pads but will try tomorrow.
Thanks for the help so far.


----------

